# 50 mg of clomid...twins?



## MrandMrs

Is there anyone who has been on 50 mg of clomid and gotten pregnant the with twins? How many rounds does clomid take usually? I'm about to go on my first round, hoping for one but will be thankful for what ever I get....I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Springy

I did 2 rounds at 50, 2 rounds at 100 and 1 at 150 and haven't conceived yet. You are only likely to get multiples if the clomid causes you to create and release more Han one follicle. 

Are you being monitored with u/s? If so they will be able to tell you if you prepare and release multiple eggs.

Obliviously the one egg could split and create identical twins but that is not any more of a risk than in the normal population.


----------



## MrandMrs

I am going on my first round of clomid this month...hopefully. I am currently on day 7 of provera to jump start AF again. She has stayed away since 2007. I'm suppose to take provera for 10 days and have a visit fr AF 5 days later, cross my fingers. Then, I will start clomid days 5-9 of my cycle. 
I won't be having ultra sounds this month, which is why I'm nervous. Doc says he will up me to 100 mg and Ultra sounds next month if I don't get a BFP this month.


----------



## Springy

From what my Dr told me the changes of multiples in the regular population is 1 to 3% on clomid it goes to 8 to 10%. That still gives you a 90 - 92% chance of NOT having multiples. I am not a betting person but given those differences in odds you are probably safe to only have 1 if you get a BFP but you have to be ok with twins when you move to fertility drugs :)


----------



## MrandMrs

I am very willing to take whatever I am blessed with. :) I just keep dreaming of 8 at a time...lol!


----------



## Springy

MrandMrs said:


> I am very willing to take whatever I am blessed with. :) I just keep dreaming of 8 at a time...lol!

LOL the chances of being octomom on only 50mg clomid are VERY slim .... like you would be the unluckiest person out there if that happened ;)


----------



## MrandMrs

Your wedding photo is beautiful. How is everything going for you this round?


----------



## missangie

Springy, I have noticed your posts lately on some of the other threads! Im rooting for you and hoping you get your BFP soon!!

MrandMrs, good luck with your first round of clomid! I am waiting (impatiently) to see the FS June 3rd where I will be prescribed Clomid (or so I am told) I just finished 10 days of provera and going to be doing CD22 bloodwork and hubby is doing SA next weekend. 

I am actually a twin myself (my mom concieved twins naturally and her sister, my aunt, had twins also!) I wonder if me being a twin and taking clomid increases my chances of multiples? hmm... Id be okay with one or two. three or more is a little scary though ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

My sister had twin girls her first round of 50mg clomid - that is the exception not the rule though. So it can happen, but I wouldn't worry about it too much.

:dust:


----------



## princess_1991

missangie just wanted to say apparently the way it goes is, if your a twin, its super unlikely that youll conceive twins naturally (not sure when it comes to ivf/clomid etc) but if twins run in your family for example your nan/mother/aunt etc was a twin, you are more likely to have twins, but i think it only works with fraternal twins, really not sure about identical, my moms a twin and were going in for ivf next month/month after so fingers crossed for twins, wuold love them but at the same time would not mind having just one :D xx


----------



## mimita

hi girls any successful stories with clomid 50mg i'm on 2nd cycle with it 
i found on the web that taking more folic acid can also help to get twins


----------



## mimita

MrandMrs said:


> Is there anyone who has been on 50 mg of clomid and gotten pregnant the with twins? How many rounds does clomid take usually? I'm about to go on my first round, hoping for one but will be thankful for what ever I get....I'm a little nervous.

hi girls any successful stories with clomid 50mg i'm on 2nd cycle with it 
i found on the web that taking more folic acid can also help to get twins


----------



## fuzzylu

Hi was just looking through this section and noticed this post, I had one cycle of 50mg but didnt ovulate and one cycle of 100mg and got a BFP with my twins. I knew there was a chance of twins but the chances were so small i really thought it wouldnt happen to me. I now have to healthy 14month olds.


----------



## BeatriceH

I wasn't ovulating so I took clomid 50mg and the first time I took it I got pregnant with twins! Perfectly normal pregnancy. Healthy babies they are now 8 months!! Clomid does work for some people - twins do run in my family as well!
So happy :p:mrgreen: I have *found this website* \\:D/ and got domperidone with promocode "*GET10*"


----------

